# First Attempt - A few Qs



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Heres my first muskie bait re-paint recently...I actually did this all with spray cans...lol Wanted to get a "secret" color painted for an upcoming tourney. Used to dabble at painting lures years ago and figured I'd get back into it.

















Being an artist, I have some experience with a Paasche, so I drug the 'ol VL outta storage and getting some things ready to go with my new adventure here soon! Thanks to K-gone giving me the idea! Wait til my wife gets a load of this now! A friend of mine and I have some plans to start dabbling in muskie baits since its been our passion for years....not looking to sell on the market or anything, just want to make some baits for our friends and ourselves being that muskie baits are getting so expensive anymore. I remember the days when a 6" Jointed Wiley King Jr. was $10!! Now they are bringing in over $20....









Here are also some spoons I painted recently....all with Rustoleum paint cans...lol and clearcoat lacquer.









So I hope you guys won't mind a few questions in the future on mostly materials; I will also refer to the airbrush 101 and search function....I have NO clue what the good paint brands are these days for the lures and airbrushes. We used to actually use NAPA auto lacquers back in the day....I sure don't want to be breathing in that SHaT, so any suggestions/recommendations to start would be great. I will most likely be painting on cedar wood....so recommendations on sealer, paint and clearcoat finish and where to get them would be awesome guys...THANKS in advance!!

~Paul


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Looks good. Your 'secret' is safe. There are only 22,000 members on this site.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

FSHhhhewwww...I was kinda worried about that too! Thanks

Guess I shoulda said special instead of secret....


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Paul,
Your baits are looking good.

Createx "Auto Air" or just their regular stuff is nice cause its water based.
I'd recommend them- 

the key to the paint jobs is the 2-part coating. Envirotex lite is sorta easy to work with.


----------

